# First ride along



## Jay114 (Jul 17, 2007)

It was fun! I spent much of the time waiting for something to happen, but according to the folks at this ambulance company, it was "unusually slow." I was scheduled with a BLS crew, but the Paramedic in charge declared I would go with the first crew that got a call. 20 minutes before it was time for me to leave, we went to respond to an "out of control child." We evaluated and transported a 14 y/o girl who was being violent in her home. While at the hospital, we picked up a section 12, an older teen who had been determined a danger to herself and others and was mandated to an in patient facility. I didn't do any skills, but I listened and absorbed everything. Just helping a bit with the pre-shift ambulance checklist was cool! I met some friendly and patient Basics and Paramedics, and got a small taste of the life. I am going again next week, and I can't wait.


----------



## knxemt1983 (Jul 17, 2007)

congrats on oyur first ride. it's like cocaine, once you try it you can't wuit... at least thats how it is for me


----------



## Onceamedic (Jul 17, 2007)

...  and just like the Q word means all H*** will break loose, a student ridealong generally guarantees a peaceful evening


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 17, 2007)

Kaisu said:


> ... and just like the Q word means all H*** will break loose, a student ridealong generally guarantees a peaceful evening


Yep thats how it is....I sure do know that


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 17, 2007)

I sure hope you get to run a few calls on the next ride a long!


----------



## Jon (Jul 18, 2007)

Sounds like you had 2 unusual calls. EDP (emotionally disturbed person) calls can be a challenge... espicially with kids - but they are GREAT calls to get while a trainee, because you get to see the call without it being "all on you".


----------



## MizRizQuick (Jul 19, 2007)

Awesome! Glad you enjoyed it! I remember my first ride along...I was nervous, excited, scared, anxious, hyper...ran the whole gamut of emotions!!!  GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Jay114 (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, I've done my second ride along. I seem to have a curse (or blessing) in that both my ride along shifts were quiet. This time I did join an ALS crew as they went to a call for a "dizzy and disoriented" elderly woman. She had a prev. diagnosed A-Fib and had a very low bp. I helped carry her in the stairchair and we ran her down the highway with lights and sirens going. It was awesome! Ha, I felt like a little kid riding a roller coaster for the first time! I held her hand and chatted calmly with her while the medics worked her. My other memorable call was a woman with schizophrenia who was unwilling to travel with us to the in-patient facility and let us know with alarmingly loud screams. Once in the ambulance she calmed down. So, no blood and guts, but lots of knowledge to soak up and some exciting moments.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 3, 2007)

Jay114 said:


> I helped carry her in the stairchair and we ran her down the highway with lights and sirens going. It was awesome! Ha, I felt like a little kid riding a roller coaster for the first time!




See the thread about the five people who died in an ambulance crash.. just for perspective!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 3, 2007)

First welcome to the thread, as well welcome to the profession. I hope you are embellishing some of the events. 

Since I was not really there, I will not critique the medics discretion. I do hope you are learning appropriate medical care, safe and professional techniques in EMS. 

Good luck in your clinical setting. 

R/r 911


----------



## Jay114 (Aug 3, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:
			
		

> First welcome to the thread, as well welcome to the profession. I hope you are embellishing some of the events.
> 
> Since I was not really there, I will not critique the medics discretion. I do hope you are learning appropriate medical care, safe and professional techniques in EMS.
> 
> ...



I started this thread so no need for a welcome. I am interested in your comments though. What events do you hope I embellished? What do you see in the little I posted that would warrant critique of the medics discretion? We did have sirens on at times when we hit heavy traffic, but they were not constant. I do know the lights were on, but I cannot say if they were on the whole time. The roller coaster comment spoke more to my feelings and less to the speed of the ambulance, as we never went over 60 mph. As to the stair chair, its was myself and a firefighter working together. I would appreciate any comments or analysis you can give me.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 3, 2007)

Sorry, I meant welcome to the forum. Hopefully, you read the posts in regards to EVO safety and the need or lack of need of L/S, some describe especially in cardiac patients. Again, since I do not have the facts, I am not going to judge the medics discretion, it definitely may be warranted.

You made the analogy of feelings like a roller coaster" in which I and others interpreted as you described riding in the EMS unit, not interpreted in regards to the over all clinical.

Again, welcome to the forum, and good luck in school!

R/r 91


----------



## Jay114 (Aug 3, 2007)

After re-reading my post, I definitely see how the roller coaster comment would be interpreted in regards to the ambulance operation. Thanks for the word on the EVO safety lights/siren posts. In fact, in class, we touched on the issue of L/S in some cases, due to possible adverse effects on the patient, and yes cardiac in particular. I am too green to be able to say whether they were necessary in the ride-along case, but I do know the medics did seem worried about this patient. R/r, yet again you impress me with your knowledge and disarming attitude. Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Aileana (Aug 5, 2007)

I get excited just reading about these ride-alongs! ^^ 
I start mine in September (I'm doing a co-op program with EMS), and am there til the end of January...can't wait!! Anyone have any advice in how an ideal ride-along n00b would act?


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 6, 2007)

Aileana said:


> I get excited just reading about these ride-alongs! ^^
> I start mine in September (I'm doing a co-op program with EMS), and am there til the end of January...can't wait!! Anyone have any advice in how an ideal ride-along n00b would act?



Pay attention, don't take it personally if during a hairy call, the paid personnel don't have time to explain everything, their minds are on their work.  Remember, ride alongs aren't for entertainment.  Ask questions after the event on anything you didn't understand or want to know more about.  You will find some are more open to discussion about the calls than others.


----------



## Aileana (Aug 6, 2007)

ahh ok, thanks for the feedback! Would it be a no-no to ask questions in general while in the patient's presence? (I can imagine it wouldn't do wonders for reassuring them ). What sorts of tasks do coop students normally get to do?


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 6, 2007)

Depends entirely on the call and the EMT or Paramedic running it.  I personally like teaching and will always take the time to explain what I'm doing if its appropriate.  If I'm busy with that little discussion going on in my head, I might have to put you off or ask you to remind me of your question later.  Or if I'm concentrating on unclenching my sphincter, I have been known to bite the heads off of medic students.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 6, 2007)

> the paid personnel don't have time to explain everything, their minds are on their work. Remember, ride alongs aren't for entertainment. Ask questions after the event on anything you didn't understand or want to know more about. You will find some are more open to discussion about the calls than others.


Personally I try to wait untill we are done, like driving back to the base or getting gas, then they are more relaxed and willing to talk or actually the when one of the guys is filling out the run report and the other is restocking the ambulance I typically find that a good time too. Sadly I get nervous around them and stop talking, I'm normally VERY talkative but I'm getting over it...I would suggest finding someone that you can go to and ask questions, like a mentor...it makes life easier, for me its weirdly enough the supieror guys like the cheif and fire marshall and some of the lietenents maybe its because they have more experience then the other guys in dealing with younger people? I don't know allot of the guys are extremly standoffish. But there coming through.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 6, 2007)

Some medics teach as they perform procedures or as they assess etc.. after they introduce you as a student, like others describe it all depends upon the situation, environment, and of course the person teaching, etc. 

I agree a good time to ask any questions is after the call. I usually suggest students to even ask.. _"May I ask some questions regarding this call?"._..
This can open the door of what was found upon assessment of scene, patient, surroundings, etc. The intervention and treatments as well as any recommendations that they might want to give you, in regards to your actions. 

Keep your eyes and ears open and make a mental note of how you would had handle the scenario, if this was your call.

R/r 911


----------



## emtd29 (Aug 6, 2007)

Remember this...  the only stupid question is the one that is not asked.

If you don't understand something... ASK! 

Like Ridryder said, usually the best time to ask is after the call


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 8, 2007)

Another good practical that I encourage ride alongs to do is to write their own report.  I have them leave off the personal information and to do a SOAP on the call. I review the report with them after the call and its usually a springboard to discussion about treatment.  Besides, what new EMT doesn't need practice writing reports?


----------



## Aileana (Aug 8, 2007)

I've had my share of writing up PCR's with my work at St. John, though the paperwork for EMS is probably much more complex. 
To what degree do you expect a student to get involved in treatment during the calls? Is it mostly observing at first, and then some smaller duties (head support, suction, etc)? 
And forgive the newbie questions, but what is a SOAP?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Aileana said:


> I've had my share of writing up PCR's with my work at St. John, though the paperwork for EMS is probably much more complex.
> To what degree do you expect a student to get involved in treatment during the calls? Is it mostly observing at first, and then some smaller duties (head support, suction, etc)?
> And forgive the newbie questions, but what is a SOAP?



That depends upon the individual student.

As to the last part, SOAP is one of the recognized ways to chart patient care.

S - Subjective information
O - Objective Information
A - Assessment
P - Plan, or treatments


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 9, 2007)

Depending on the skill level and training of the student, it could range from "hand me that.... no that.. no... the blue case....." to taking vitals... I think I would be pretty hesitant to have a ride along newbie holding C-spine or doing suction unless I was pretty familiar with them and their training.  I've had them help set up IV's, set up the glucometer, told them which buttons I want pushed on the EKG. Put on an O2 mask or cannula... 

You need to remember, 'Ride Along' is primarily an observational exercise.  It gives you a chance to see how others work a call.  Any hands on treatment you are allowed to engage in will depend on the system you are in, the proctor who is with you and the liability issues involved.


----------



## Aileana (Aug 9, 2007)

ah ok, so I guess it varies from situation to situation. I'm very excited to get the opportunity to watch how things unfold in real situations. Hopefully I won't be the annoying newb to everyone else . Sorry to the starter of the thread, I think I kinda hijacked this


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 9, 2007)

Haha the first thing I ever got to do was open a bottle of asprin!! lol sometimes they let me help others not and usally I carry a bag in and once in a while help wheel the stretcher in NEVER out...It makes me feel good that they let me help...sometimes they will even explain things to me..like if were doing a long transfer they'll explain the EKG or something...its cool


----------



## Aileana (Aug 10, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> Haha the first thing I ever got to do was open a bottle of asprin!! lol sometimes they let me help others not and usally I carry a bag in and once in a while help wheel the stretcher in NEVER out...It makes me feel good that they let me help...sometimes they will even explain things to me..like if were doing a long transfer they'll explain the EKG or something...its cool


 are you currently doing a coop/ride-along program? if you are, I'll have to hear more about it! ^^. Im starting sometime near the end of September!


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 10, 2007)

kinda more not though lol..last year (actually april-june) I was hanging out for about 1-3 hours 4 days now I just do random rides THURSDAY!! W00T! I'm SO excited...lol sorry....ya


----------



## Arkymedic (Aug 14, 2007)

Aileana said:


> ahh ok, thanks for the feedback! Would it be a no-no to ask questions in general while in the patient's presence? (I can imagine it wouldn't do wonders for reassuring them ). What sorts of tasks do coop students normally get to do?



I love to teach whether its my basic or an EMT or medic student. I try to teach while I am doing the procedure and I will ask the student questions to make sure they understand why we do things (not just because we can) unless its a life or death emergency. Then when the call is done I will ask questions and allow the individual to ask questions. If I have a student I trust I will let them attach the leads and put the pt on O2 and spike a bag if I need it (I do a lot of heplocks instead though). If its a code and we have discussed it I will let them do chest compressions or ventilation depending which my partner wants. We go over stretcher operation throughly when the student gets there and if I trust them they can help with it but I am very focused and careful as an advocate for my pt. 

With my EMT partner we discuss every single call once we are back in the box and we trust each other to be critical but respective. This is the only way things get better and helps us strengthen our partnership and helps add a new perspective.


----------

